

Fire Sale on Windows RT - downrightmike

Wouldn&#x27;t it be brilliant to recover some of those sunk costs and penetrate the market before anyone else? Re:Hp Touchpad
======
ecspike
It would drag down Windows Phone 8 with it IMO.

